# Missing physxloader.dll Dragon Age (Non-Steam)



## Andrei23 (Feb 17, 2011)

hi

I can't play Dragon Age at all because it keeps telling me my physxloader.dll is missing. I previously had an nvidia card, upraded to an ati card. When I upgraded I made sure I uninstalled the drivers and even used driver sweeper to delete all traces. Also did a clean sweep of any reg files that may have been left behind in regedit and manually deleted all folders that had nvidia on it. I downloaded the latest physx driver from the nvidia website and tried that but it wouldn't install, as it kept telling me my physx drivers are newer (???) and it aborts the installation. really fed up with the parasitic piece of sh1t nvidia software, any ideas? thx


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 17, 2011)

Since you changed video cards; have you tried re-installing the game?


----------



## Andrei23 (Feb 17, 2011)

I only installed the game after I already got the ati card in


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 17, 2011)

You can try to find the physx installer on your Dragon Age cd\dvd and try it.
It may install; or, give the option to remove or repair.

Or, Try un-installing Dragon Age and re-install it.
It may have seen a remnant of the Nvidia card and installed Physx wrongly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2011)

So you went through and manually deleted a bunch of folders without knowing exactly what they were and really had no reason to delete, and now you think it is nVidia's fault that a physx game doesn't work because it is expecting one of those folders to still be there?

What version PhysX did you try and install when it said you already have a newer version?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2011)

Try installing this:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.10.0513-driver.html


----------



## Andrei23 (Feb 17, 2011)

95Viper said:


> You can try to find the physx installer on your Dragon Age cd\dvd and try it.
> It may install; or, give the option to remove or repair.
> 
> Or, Try un-installing Dragon Age and re-install it.
> It may have seen a remnant of the Nvidia card and installed Physx wrongly.



tried installing physx from the dvd, it gives me the same bs error
got the latest physx driver from the nvidia website and it gave me the same error


----------



## Andrei23 (Feb 17, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> So you went through and manually deleted a bunch of folders without knowing exactly what they were and really had no reason to delete, and now you think it is nVidia's fault that a physx game doesn't work because it is expecting one of those folders to still be there?
> 
> What version PhysX did you try and install when it said you already have a newer version?



So you took your time to write all that but you didn't take the time to read through and understand what I wrote in my initial post?

physx version PhysX_9.10.0513_SystemSoftware


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Andrei23 said:


> So you took your time to write all that but you didn't take the time to read through and understand what I wrote in my initial post?
> 
> physx version PhysX_9.10.0513_SystemSoftware



I read through it and understood it.  What makes you think I didn't?  I was making sure you were using the correct PhysX version.

A screenshot of the error message would help.  Try running driver sweeper and telling it to get rid of Physx.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2011)

someone send him the copy of their file


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> someone send him the copy of their file



The problem is, AFAIK, PhysXloader.dll should have been installed in the game directory along with the game, and it is a custom file that decides what features of PhysX to initiate.  Right now I've got 4 physxloader.dll files, each one is different.

I've attached the one from the C:\Program Files(x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common directory, which was probably killed when the OP aimlessly deleted everything marked nVidia...  That might be the one the game is complaining about.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

shouldnt this be fixable by uninstalling all nvidia software (including physX) and then reinstalling it?


----------



## Andrei23 (Feb 18, 2011)

nevermind, I am not missing much anyway


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

Andrei23 said:


> nevermind, I am not missing much anyway



it was quite a good game. all you need to do is do a repair install of physX somehow.


----------

